# Smoked mullet



## monoxide (Feb 19, 2012)

Anybody on here smoke mullet? I have always had people smoke it for me and I want to give it a shot when I get my smoker. Anybody have any tips for what brine mix how long to brine, a rub and how hot should I smoke and for how long? Any tips are appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2012)

There are several guys on here who have smoked mullet & hopefully one will be along shortly to help you out. The only fish I smoke is Salmon. I did a search & a few threads came up. If you want to read some of them just follow this link.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=smoked+mullet


----------



## monoxide (Feb 19, 2012)

How do you smoke your salmon? I'd be interested in trying to smoke salmon. I always buy it at the store when I go grocery store.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2012)

Are you talking about curing & cold smoking it to make lox, or hot smoking it for a dinner meal?

Either way if you look in my signature, both ways are in there the way I have done it.


----------



## monoxide (Feb 19, 2012)

Prolly for dinner. I never heard of lox


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flash (Feb 19, 2012)

I never brine them, but rarely get mullet, using Spanish, Bluefish or Jack Crevelle for our smoked fish.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/80477/smoked-bluefish


----------



## monoxide (Feb 19, 2012)

I'd do Spanish macs. I'm scared to try a jack. They make good shark bait tho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flash (Feb 20, 2012)

monoxide said:


> I'd do Spanish macs. I'm scared to try a jack. They make good shark bait tho.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




 I use to think that also. I had the opportunity to fry some one night, now don't go doing the real large ones, but if you cut out the blood line and fry them as you do a trout (and they are FRESH), you can hardly tell the difference. My wife would have complained if they did taste bad and she was amazed. Still, take out that bloodline and smoke them, they make an excellent dip. I prefer the Bluefish, then Jack Crevelle, then Spanish for my dips.


----------



## monoxide (Feb 20, 2012)

I grilled some bluefish for some guys at skyway when I was grilling a grouper I tried the blue and was not a fan of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harleysmoker (Feb 20, 2012)

Smoked Jack Crevelle, interesting. When I first came to Florida I caught a nice sized one , it was a clean looking fish so I took it home and cooked it. Later that night my stomach ached and I told a friend that lives here, he laughed and said you don't eat that or any catfish you catch!  He also Mullet fishes but he don't like it. Friends of his were raised on it and they think it is good. I have seen many people here say they like it.  I have been tempted to try it, if it stinks while cooking and stinks while eating I won't like it,,.,,,


----------



## monoxide (Feb 20, 2012)

Smoked mullet is very good. Smoked shark also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

